# Oris Divers Sixty Five 40mm on large wrist



## HunterDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi guys, First post in the Oris thread. I have been wanting an Oris Divers Sixty Five 40 mm for a long time. I have not had an opportunity to try it on in person, no AD nearby. I was wondering if anyone could post pics or describe how it looks on a larger wrist. My wrist is 7.75" I think this would be a great everyday summer watch, but I am concerned that it may look feminine on my large wrist.

Also, if you have any other suggestions for a vintage inspired dive watch with a small/thin bezel, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks for the help,

David


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

I would say that unless your wrist is round like a sausage, this watch will be too small. I have a 7.25 inch wrist, and it borders on too small already. Have you looked at the 42 mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think the watch will be too small for you but to be sure try one on.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

David, you must try it on to make a wise decision. I have bought 40mm watches before without trying them on because I own 40mm watches that work well. Odd to say, but not all 40mm watches wear the same on the wrist if that makes sense.

It is a mistake I will not make again, I hope.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HunterDave (Jul 12, 2016)

thanks for the help guys, I have a Seiko SARG009 that has very similar dimensions. I like how the Seiko wears, it is the perfect size, but in my experience, a divers bezel tends to make watches wear smaller. I have looked at the 42mm version, but I love the dial on the 40.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

HunterDave,

I have a 7 inch wrist and feel like I can pull off 42mm comfortably and even 44mm if the lug to lug is under 50mm but 38 to 40mm case diameter is my sweet spot. I too prefer the 40mm dial and ultimately chose it (The Topper Edition, actually) over the 42mm. In my opinion, it wears big for a 40mm as the thin bezel makes for a larger dial. It's also one of the most legible watches I've ever owned. As others have advised, get thyself to an AD and try them on yourself. It's the best way to avoid buyer's remorse.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

DocScotter said:


> HunterDave,
> 
> I have a 7 inch wrist and feel like I can pull off 42mm comfortably and even 44mm if the lug to lug is under 50mm but 38 to 40mm case diameter is my sweet spot. I too prefer the 40mm dial and ultimately chose it (The Topper Edition, actually) over the 42mm. In my opinion, it wears big for a 40mm as the thin bezel makes for a larger dial. It's also one of the most legible watches I've ever owned. As others have advised, get thyself to an AD and try them on yourself. It's the best way to avoid buyer's remorse.


I'd agree. The proportions make the 40mm wear larger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudek0051 (Apr 8, 2017)

Always have a try on first. I only have 6.5 inch wrist and for sports watch i found 40mm minimum. Good luck for your purchase!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes that could be a bit small.


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

Might look a tad small.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

On my 7.25" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

To be honest the bezel whether or not it's smaller will make the watch seem to wear smaller. An all dial watch might fair better. I have a victorinox officer gents watch which is 40mm and it doesn't feel much smaller than my 43 mm aquis. 

Paycheque Killers: Seiko 'BFK' SKA369/Seiko 'Tuna Monster' SRP637/Seiko 'Flightmaster' SNA411/Tissot PRS516/ORIS Aquis (Green/Grey)


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think that it is to small.


----------



## abs5394 (Apr 18, 2017)

40 will definitely be too small. I have an 8 inch wrist and can't wear anything less than 43. 41 is somewhat okay on certain models, but usually too small.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's mine on my 7.5in wrist. Admittedly, my wrist is rather thick, rather than being wide at the top. Nevertheless, the watch is a great size. If you have ever tried on a Rolex Submariner, it is 40mm. I have, and I feel the Oris fits a bit larger, at least looks bigger to me. Personally, I don't see why a 40mm watch would not be suitable for any wrist size, unless one is in to particularly large watches.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine on 73/4 wrist i like it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

7.5 inch wrist


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's My Toppers LE Diver 65 on my 7.5" wrist. It's not to small to me.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Agree. Could be a tad small.


----------

